# Third ever post and question



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I was wondering if people could post pictures of perfect form of CT females and HM or DeT males


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Methinks this should be in pics...
Sorry!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I know me to that's why I'm asking


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DeT would be disqualified in a show. Its either 180 spread or its no deal. You can read the official IBC standards when you join for a year (generally $20).


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to breed to be a member of the IBC, right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No you do not.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've thought about it before but... I don't know.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Does this female ct look like a show grade?
View attachment 61654


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

She's pretty, but I don't think so. She would have to be at least a HM, and since she's not flareing, I can't tell. Also, you would have to have bred her yourself.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

A hmct 0.0 i never saw that before.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=753

It shows a picture  Hopefully that helped!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thankyou everybody!


----------

